# Vortex or Proteus? Which to buy?



## GAR ATCHISON (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a chance to pick up a 2005 proteus or a 2005 vortex. What are the main ride differences? I want a solid road bike that climbs well and is fun to ride. Will these bikes ride similar? Herbert - any thoughts?
Thanks

Gar


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Gar,
I really have not spent enough time on a Proteus to give you a really fair assessment of its ride. I personally have spent quite a bit of time on a 2005 Vortex and really like the ride of that bike. They key for you though will be that either bike will fit you correctly. Is there any chance for you to test ride them? 

Herbert


----------



## GAR ATCHISON (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the response Herbert. I have ridden this vortex and it fits great. It is the same size as my Saber, which I am going to keep as well. I am moving to Hickory, NC in 2 weeks and want to pick up a bike I can ride in the mountains. I am partial to the litespeed mostly due to the fact that I love my Saber. Do you let 40 year old wannabees tour your facility? Be warned that it will be like letting a kid loose in the chocolate factory!

Gar


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

GAR ATCHISON said:


> Do you let 40 year old wannabees tour your facility? Be warned that it will be like letting a kid loose in the chocolate factory!
> 
> Gar


We do indeed allow people to tour our facility and see how the bikes are created. During the Tour De Georgia lots of people came through in a somewhat organized fashion, but typically people call us and give us a few days headsup and then schedule a tour.
So let us know when you are in the area and we'll show you around for sure.

Herbert


----------

